# Modem Wana LG ou Samsung



## Jackyno (21 Novembre 2009)

Je ne peut pas installer ces deux modems de chez Wana (Maroc) LG LDU-1900 et Samsung SCH- U209 qui sont compatibles sous Mac OS X 10.5 mais pas sous OS X 10.6.2 auriez-vous une solution à mon problème ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## marcbelli (30 Décembre 2009)

Au Maroc, je suis dans le même situation avec un modem 3G LG (LDU 1900) sur un Mac Book Pro livré sous OS 10.6. Après de longues recherches sur les forums, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. Je crois bien qu'il va falloir patienter en attendant une màj de la part des fabricants. Grrrrr !


----------



## gatesbuster (10 Janvier 2010)

Même problème; impossibilité d'utiliser ma clé wana samsung avec snow leopard; je suis de retour donc avec 10.5. Rien sur internet; Rien sur le site de Wana


----------



## david1460 (12 Janvier 2011)

http://monmac.freehostia.com/?p=75

Il s'installe mais après il se lance aussi mais est ce que la connexion 3G fonctionne?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h37 ----------




david1460 a dit:


> http://monmac.freehostia.com/?p=75
> 
> Il s'installe mais après il se lance aussi mais est ce que la connexion 3G fonctionne?


Il y a aussi un pilote disponible sur le site suivant qui semble plus officiel:
http://www.inwi.ma/internet-hdm/nos-modems/lg-ldu-1900


----------

